

Review my weekend project Twitter app: StoryVM - roschdal
http://www.storyvm.com/

======
vga15
Great job on shipping. How long have you been working on this?

The app looks neat. I'm guessing you've used bits of (twitter) bootstrap. I
get what the app does almost instantly. The logo/imagery stands out quite
well. I can envision this going viral, after a few tweaks and a little more
activity.

\-----

I'll be a critic for a moment:

\- Homepage feels a little sparse.

\- Wish you'd asked for the twitter login early on, and not while I'm trying
to take an action.

\- Wish there was a more complete example of a story I could collaborate on.

\- It'd help your cause to emulate a little activity early on.

\- Could you perhaps consider gamifying it a bit. Leaderboards perhaps.

I'd like to see where this goes.

------
roschdal
I've created a website and Twitter application which allows people to write
stories together. Please let me know what you think!

